# THE OFFICIAL DALLAS MEET LIST



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

This is a list of all who will definitely attend the DALLAS meet on July 20th
please add your name so there can be an accurate head count

1.jonnyanalog
2.foosman100
3.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

1.jonnyanalog
2.foosman100
3.hillbilly sq
4.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

What's the 'accurate head count' for? Are you bringing hot dogs or something? 

1.jonnyanalog
2.foosman100
3.hillbilly sq
4.BlackSapphire
5.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

1.jonnyanalog
2.foosman100
3.hillbilly sq
4.BlackSapphire
5.doitor


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

No, just an idea of how to handle the crowd. If it stays small then yeah, maybe some grub. I have a grill and a smoker at the house, but that's only good for a small group.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

doitor said:


> 1.jonnyanalog
> 2.foosman100
> 3.hillbilly sq
> 4.BlackSapphire
> ...


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

1.jonnyanalog
2.foosman100
3.hillbilly sq
4.BlackSapphire
5.doitor
6.dejo
7.trebor


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

I don't think this should be all Foosessess burden. If there is going to be grub we all need to help out.



1.jonnyanalog
2.foosman100
3.hillbilly sq
4.BlackSapphire
5.doitor
6.dejo
7.trebor
8.ccrobbins


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

1.jonnyanalog
2.foosman100
3.hillbilly sq
4.BlackSapphire
5.doitor
6.dejo
7.trebor
8.ccrobbins
9.chi-chi (chijioke)


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Let's wait and see how many are coming b4 we even THINK about food. If there are going to be alot of people it just won't be feasible.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm trying to get those days free... i'd be carovanning with H.B.... 
doesn't look likely for me though at this time


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

1.jonnyanalog
2.foosman100
3.hillbilly sq
4.BlackSapphire
5.doitor
6.dejo
7.trebor
8.ccrobbins
9.chi-chi (chijioke)
10.Megalomaniac (my name is Mir) 


btw i can only attend if its in the early afternoon or late morning like anywhere from early morning to 6pm


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

foosman 100 said:


> Let's wait and see how many are coming b4 we even THINK about food. If there are going to be alot of people it just won't be feasible.


i'm driving up saturday and will be glad to drop by early to give you a hand if needed. i'm sure others would too to get things set up. just let us know man. i'll be there if you need me.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

1.jonnyanalog
2.foosman100
3.hillbilly sq
4.BlackSapphire
5.doitor
6.dejo
7.trebor
8.ccrobbins
9.chi-chi (chijioke)
10.Megalomaniac (my name is Mir) 
11.azngotskills (im down, im off )


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

You are welcome to come by early if you like, but I must warn you, Doitor and I will be nothing but A**holes and elbows trying to have two TEAM HYBRID vehicles ready for ya'll to listen to. Plus holding on to our wallets since his wife is making the trip from Mexico just to go shopping. Of course my wife veiws this as an opportunity as well.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

you should have seen me and carl when we were doing an install in ziggy's truck with only a couple hours of daylight lefti was being ugly that day:blush:ran 1/0, 2 runs of 16awg into each door (he wanted to do twisted 12awg but no dice on boot clearance), remote turn-on, 3 rca cables, and i think that's about it in less than an hour by myself!

alright just give a definate time and i'll be there on the nose.


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

I just want you to know I will do whatever I can can to help out....That is all.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

foosman 100 said:


> Doitor and I will be nothing but A**holes and elbows


Maybe it's just my translation skills, but that just doesnt sound right. 



foosman 100 said:


> Plus holding on to our wallets since his wife is making the trip from Mexico just to go shopping. Of course my wife veiws this as an opportunity as well.


I'm REALLY afraid of that part.
Two women with credit cards and NO "LEASH".
Bankrupcy, here I come.

Just a week to go guys.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Of course you do fit under the dash a whole lot better than I do.
What, you don't have yours on a leash?? I guess I better not get anything started or Lucy will snitch on me.
Nothing wrong with your translation skills, just my crude way of saying REAL BUSY.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

foosman 100 said:


> Of course you do fit under the dash a whole lot better than I do.


Yes I do. 



foosman 100 said:


> What, you don't have yours on a leash??


No. It's the other way around.



foosman 100 said:


> Nothing wrong with your translation skills, just my crude way of saying REAL BUSY.


That's much better.
Got me a little worried there, Foos.
j/k Bro.

Jorge


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> 1.jonnyanalog
> 2.foosman100
> 3.hillbilly sq
> 4.BlackSapphire
> ...


12. Less =)

It appears that I'll still be around.. and within a few miles of Foo's house. Happy to be able to meet so many of you too! This is looking like a good group!!

There is a park not too far from my house-and also a lake park not too far from Foos's if it gets too big. Foos, if you need a hand, I'll be happy to assist however so it doesn't all fall on you. 

See you soon!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

keeping the list intact less.

1.jonnyanalog
2.foosman100
3.hillbilly sq
4.BlackSapphire
5.doitor
6.dejo
7.trebor
8.ccrobbins
9.chi-chi (chijioke)
10.Megalomaniac (my name is Mir) 
11.azngotskills (im down, im off ) 
12.Less=)


----------



## JasonJones (Apr 24, 2008)

1.jonnyanalog
2.foosman100
3.hillbilly sq
4.BlackSapphire
5.doitor
6.dejo
7.trebor
8.ccrobbins
9.chi-chi (chijioke)
10.Megalomaniac (my name is Mir) 
11.azngotskills (im down, im off ) 
12.Less=)
13.Jason Jones


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

man, I wish i could bring both vehicles......just finished playing with the 360.2 for an hour or so and need some opinions on my staging....seems to be eye level and pretty much centered on the dash.....but, who knows....i maybe hearing things


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

if anyone runs their batt down i have cables and a big alty


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a 75 amp battery charger too with jump start.

Ok, it looks like there will be a little over a dozen people, and that number is managable for some simple food. All it will be is some hot links, summer sausage, and hot dogs on the grill. Not even burgers since you have to have all the stuff to go with them. We will have all that plus the mustard, ketchup, relish, onions etc. Also have some chips and maybe some beans too. There will be a tip jar out for anyone who wants to make a contribution, but none is necessary or expected. Only thing I ask is you bring whatever you want to drink. There will be a couple ice chests available and we have 2 refrigerators too. This will be fun, eating and all, but lets remember what this was for. The music, listening and sharing ideas, and like I said my tools will be available for those who may need access. Sorry, doesn't look like the RTA thing is going to work out in time.


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

Sweet! I am excited that this is really coming together!


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

Foos, you are a hero. I appreciate that you have went out of your way to make this happen. I think it will be a truly super meet for many.


----------



## my89_928gt (Aug 22, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> 1.jonnyanalog
> 2.foosman100
> 3.hillbilly sq
> 4.BlackSapphire
> ...


12. my89_928gt 

Got a time frame yet?
Richard


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

1.jonnyanalog
2.foosman100
3.hillbilly sq
4.BlackSapphire
5.doitor
6.dejo
7.trebor
8.ccrobbins
9.chi-chi (chijioke)
10.Megalomaniac (my name is Mir) 
11.azngotskills (im down, im off ) 
12.Less=)
13.Jason Jones
14.my89_928gt


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

uh oh, keeping this list accurate is making me look like ditts:blush:


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

bibditts, you didnt tell someone to use the search.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

meh, just keeping things straight for foos. 

at least now i shouldn't have to do the emergency headunit swap we were discussing via pm.


----------



## DJMAN37 (Apr 9, 2007)

crap, I'll be down at Heatwave  It'd be nice to meet you guys.
Mir linked this from ca.com on our DFW meet thread.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

DJMAN37 said:


> crap, I'll be down at Heatwave  It'd be nice to meet you guys.
> Mir linked this from ca.com on our DFW meet thread.


i'll tell u how it went


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

As far as I am concerned the time frame should start early b4 it gets too hot. I'm saying around 9am or so. We can meet here at the house, some stay here, some go down to the park for any loud activities, those that need the tools naturally will stay here. Do a few hours like that, have some grub, and see how it goes from there. I don't know about all of you, but my wife and I both have to get up for work at 4am Monday so it needs to wrap up fairly early. You can always pick up and take it elsewhere if people aren't done yet.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't know why it was linked to ca.com, we have very little if anything in common with the folks over there. Totally different idea of what music is.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

foosman 100 said:


> I don't know why it was linked to ca.com, we have very little if anything in common with the folks over there. Totally different idea of what music is.


I just read a thread over on ca.com and I concur.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

you know what the link is to this on ca?


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

foosman 100 said:


> you know what the link is to this on ca?




http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=292351&page=34


Hope to make it, ill let you know asap. At this point it looks good


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> I just read a thread over on ca.com and I concur.


i wanna be as loud as possible and annoy those around me. don't care how it sounds. and the subs MUST be able to handle mega power as i have a 10000 watt hifonics amp that i got for 200 off egay. oh, i only have about $150 2 spend on a couple fifteenz. thoughts?

yeah i agree that all of us are past the booming down the block stage and much more geared for staying polite. not saying some of our systems aren't capable of annoying but you get my drift


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

1.jonnyanalog
2.foosman100
3.hillbilly sq
4.BlackSapphire
5.doitor
6.dejo
7.trebor
8.ccrobbins
9.chi-chi (chijioke)
10.Megalomaniac (my name is Mir)
11.azngotskills (im down, im off )
12.Less=)
13.Jason Jones
14.my89_928gt
15.ItalynStylion (Steven)

I'm happy to chip in or bring food.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Very nice turnout.
Hope to see you all there.
Foos is making some cool name tags for us to wear.

Jorge.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Can mine glow in the dark....please?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Can mine glow in the dark....please?


i want mine to include a banjo and a pig

naw j/k


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

doitor said:


> Very nice turnout.
> Hope to see you all there.
> Foos is making some cool name tags for us to wear.
> 
> Jorge.


can't what to hear people butcher my name


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

I should be able to make it, got the ok from the wife, wont have any mowing to do...

Can I bring any food/chips etc?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

chijioke penny said:


> can't what to hear people butcher my name


is it "chi-ho-kay"?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> is it "chi-ho-kay"?


Chi-G-O-Key


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> is it "chi-ho-kay"?


LOL!!!!!!!!!! man, i've heard worst....just everyone say chi-chi


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> Chi-G-O-Key


that's closer but more like chi-gee-ho-kay....while that's the way I pronounce it


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

for the sake of my wide tongue i'll just stick with "chi chi"


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm trying to simplify things by having the food here already. Chipping in will be fine, there will be a jar out for that. Please just bring what you want to drink, and maybe some ice.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i'll have a cooler full of water iced down. i drink water like it's going out of style.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

if it is as hot as it has been, I bet I will see at least one slurpee.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

dejo said:


> if it is as hot as it has been, I bet I will see at least one slurpee.


i could go for one of those


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

one thought...might be a good idea to have a towell for the drivers seat to absorb everyones sweat. and sitting on hot leather is no fun either.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I'm really anxious to hear everyones systems and to see what you all have done.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Are we going to send out an address and a time on this btw?


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Are we going to send out an address and a time on this btw?


x2 on that


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

I was thinking I'd be able to make it till I noticed it was Sunday; aarrrgh  

You guys have fun. 

Thou shalt post pics


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

chijioke penny said:


> x2 on that


Foos house around 9:00 is what I last heard.
Am I right, Foos?

Jorge.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Preacher said:


> I was thinking I'd be able to make it till I noticed it was Sunday; aarrrgh
> 
> You guys have fun.
> 
> Thou shalt post pics



If you want to listen to my car of Foos Saturday, give us a call.
I'll pm you my US cell if you like.

Jorge.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

this is true Jorge. Foos will pm us his address.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

1.jonnyanalog
2.foosman100
3.hillbilly sq
4.BlackSapphire
5.doitor
6.dejo
7.trebor
8.ccrobbins
9.chi-chi (chijioke)
10.Megalomaniac (my name is Mir)
11.azngotskills (im down, im off )
12.Less=)
13.Jason Jones
14.my89_928gt
15.ItalynStylion (Steven)
16.el_chupo_ (Matt)

All delays out of the way.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm leaving tomorrow morning.
See you there.

Jorge.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Ugh, I was hoping to make it, but have a job interview up north and I'm leaving on Sunday, so no go.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Just sent everyone on the list Foosman's adress along with contact phones.

Jorge.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks, I just made it back home from work so... with nothing major happening I will be there.

although I found out that one of my best friends girlfriends has just been diagnosed with cancer...


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Thats sad, and we all hate it, but you missing this meet won't impact the illness or your support of your friend. You have been planning, and looking forward to this for a long time. This is a rare occurance in my experience and you should not deprive yourself of a few hours.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks like we can look forward to about 2 dozen cars, give or take a few, so that number seems quite manageable. We can all meet here at the house, and then move en mass to the park or break it up however you like. I'm assuming there really isn't that much "work" that needs to be done as from what I have seen most peoples cars are fairly complete. The tools will be available. Jonny call me to schedule pick up of your MDF. I sent you an email.
We are all looking forward to this. I'm assuming since everyone is on the computer you can just mapquest directions to my house, but if anyone needs further directions just call my cell.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

foosman 100 said:


> Thats sad, and we all hate it, but you missing this meet won't impact the illness or your support of your friend. You have been planning, and looking forward to this for a long time. This is a rare occurance in my experience and you should not deprive yourself of a few hours.


I am planning on making it, and hoping to bring my friend. maybe it will take his mind off all of it for a while.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

screw mapquest, i have a gps unitand if mine flakes out on me i'll call dejo

anyone wanna meet for breakfast beforehand? if there's an ihop in arlington you'll prolly find me there about 8am. just look for the big guy in a white hat.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

my gps will get me there.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

mine will too just know that anything with moving parts or electronic can and will fail eventually.


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

1.jonnyanalog
2.foosman100
3.hillbilly sq
4.BlackSapphire
5.doitor
6.dejo
7.trebor
8.ccrobbins
9.chi-chi (chijioke)
10.Megalomaniac (my name is Mir)
11.azngotskills (im down, im off )
12.Less=)
13.Jason Jones
14.my89_928gt
15.ItalynStylion (Steven)
16.el_chupo_ (Matt)
17. Paul1217


planning on making it. i haven't posted on here a lot but i am working on my system right now and would love to pick some brains of some people more experienced than me. looking forward to hearing some awsome cars too!


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

Foos and Doiter, what are the chances of your rides being ready for viewing pleasure by the gettogether?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

dejo said:


> Foos and Doiter, what are the chances of your rides being ready for viewing pleasure by the gettogether?


My car is "ready".
I had all the system pulled out because I'm doing a new amp rack, but when I heard about the meet I put everything back in.
It's just for the meet.
After the meet, it's all going to change, AGAIN.

Jorge.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

thats love of brother. so it is basically the same as when you spanked em at South Padre


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

dejo said:


> thats love of brother. so it is basically the same as when you spanked em at South Padre


The only difference is L4's in the kicks vs the L3's that I had in Padre.

Jorge.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

kool, will be looking forward to seeing it all. I have heard Foos's car a couple times and have always been impresseed.


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

i posted earlier that i'm coming, but i've got a co-worker that isn't on this forum and he might be wanting to come. is this meet strictly for DIYMA members? he's really just wanting tsomeone to help tune his car. he's got a 360.2 and pioneer basalt speakers. is there going to be someone there that can do that? i've got the system on my PC and i've given it a basic tune, (like crossovers and stuff) nothing fancy. 

this is my first meet like this so i'm just curious as to what the etiquet is.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Paul1217 said:


> i posted earlier that i'm coming, but i've got a co-worker that isn't on this forum and he might be wanting to come. is this meet strictly for DIYMA members? he's really just wanting tsomeone to help tune his car. he's got a 360.2 and pioneer basalt speakers. is there going to be someone there that can do that? i've got the system on my PC and i've given it a basic tune, (like crossovers and stuff) nothing fancy.
> 
> this is my first meet like this so i'm just curious as to what the etiquet is.


give me a rundown on how to operate the unit and i'll sit in his ride as long as it takes as long as i'm able to run the a/c.

as far as how to act, just be courtious. treat everyone else like you would want to be treated.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> give me a rundown on how to operate the unit and i'll sit in his ride as long as it takes as long as i'm able to run the a/c.
> 
> as far as how to act, just be courtious. treat everyone else like you would want to be treated.


as long as he brings a pda/laptop with the bluetooth software you are good to go


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

There are no restrictions, this is a friendly group, only restriction is the food may run out quicker than expected.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I am sorry to say that the RTA thing did not materialize in time for this meet. I would like to tell people that I have a great friend that is a WORLD CLASS tuner, ex competitor, ex IASCA judge, that I have access to if someone REALLY< REALLY wants their car tuned professionally. He used to be the tuner for TEAM KICKER back in the day. His name is Robert Ables if any of you old timers can dredge up your memory from that far back he was, and still is THE MAN. I have invited him to come for a few hours in case anyone wants to contract his work. He took my car with it's initial equipment to it's first win and always tunes for me anytime I make any major changes.
Just thought I would post this to see if there is any interest. Here's one of his projects:

http://www.carsound.com/features/eldridge_evolution.html
http://www.carsound.com/features/eldridge_sbr.html

Look at Marks sidebar at the bottom of the page where he is thanking people and see who is on the top of the list. That shows the caliber of person we are dealing with here.


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

Wow that runner has a ton of work on it.....If I only had a toy car to play with. I can always dream!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm here. 
600 mile drive.
See you guys tomorrow.

Jorge.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

doitor said:


> I'm here.
> 600 mile drive.
> See you guys tomorrow.
> 
> Jorge.


bet that blew your gas budget for the week


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i'm headed out now. see all you in the morn and hope we have a 100% attendance unlike what happened at marvs.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

dejo said:


> bet that blew your gas budget for the week


For the week?
No man, the entire month.
Thanks to Mazda I have a 4 cylinder so not to much $$$$$ to get here.

Jorge.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm still coming, about to head down to stay at a friends in Denton tonight, see you all in the morning!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

doitor said:


> For the week?
> No man, the entire month.
> Thanks to Mazda I have a 4 cylinder so not to much $$$$$ to get here.
> 
> Jorge.


i'm driving a truck with a 294 cubic inch v8 in itit gets low-mid 20's on the hwy though if i keep my foot out of it


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I will be there in my 4-banger Camry


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll be there fo sho!!!


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> i'm driving a truck with a 294 cubic inch v8 in itit gets low-mid 20's on the hwy though if i keep my foot out of it


thats not to bad really...


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I get off at1am tonight. So I might show up late. Around 11am. I drive a midnight blue Honda accord with black rims with a chrome lip.


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

I may have to back out...SHTF at work and I have to go in. How long will you guys be there? 
If I cannot make it I appologize.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Ya'll all come if and when you can. We will eat about 1pm and wind down after that.


----------



## JasonJones (Apr 24, 2008)

I just wanted to let everyone know I will be bringing a charger as. It can put out 225 amps, so if you need a bigger charger, lord help you! See you guys in the morning.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I am getting up early and heading that way. will be in a car with a seriously quick install, alot isnt done properly but it is tunes for now. hope that everyone gets to make it as it should be a great get together.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

dejo said:


> I am getting up early and heading that way. will be in a car with a seriously quick install, alot isnt done properly but it is tunes for now. hope that everyone gets to make it as it should be a great get together.


mine has no door panels in it (pic's of the new ones will be up soon though  )


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

mine should have no speakers in it, as I dont have time to seal the door up good and kills the midbass and lets the speakers move to much and make bad noises.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Just come as you are, there will be plenty to listen to.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I am on the way.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I need some of you guys to be my eyes and ears and bless me with an very detailed play by play.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> I need some of you guys to be my eyes and ears and bless me with an very detailed play by play.


LOL, ok, I will bring my camera and take pictures and some small video clips.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

It was AWESOME to meet all of you today. There are some very nice systems out there - I took away some great ideas. Damn you Jorge, you made me want to buy more stuff! 

Special thanks to Robert Ables for taking the time to impart some of his tuning knowledge on us. And of course, a big thanks to Foos and his better half for having such a rag-tag bunch of guys over in the first place. The food was GREAT!

Cheers.


----------



## JasonJones (Apr 24, 2008)

I want to echo blacksaphire's sentiments, thank you all and it was wonderful meeting everyone and hearing all the systems. It was an incredible learning experience. I hope we can do this often, should we start planning the next meet...


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

It was cool to meet everyone today, putting some faces to the usernames. It was nice to heard different systems and experience different tastes in music and how systems should sound. Opened my eyes and gave me ideas 

Special thanks to Foosman (Dave) and his wife for hosting the event and our "special guest" Robert Ables for his expertise and advice. Props for all the people that made the the drive even from 8 hours away! Hopefully we can make this a regular thing


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm glad you guys had a good time...Sucks I had to work......


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

ditto on the good time and ideas! plus the food was awsome (brownies.... mmmm!)

just the chance to hear some GOOD systems was worth the 2 hour drive, and the gas to get there  damn $4/gal

but still, well worth it


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

For my part this was a very good start to what should be a regular thing. Everyone was great, very respectful, and seemed to have a good time. Got to hear some great cars, get some ideas from others, and let people hear my car which they either seemed to enjoy, or were too polite to say otherwise.
Robert stopping by was a special treat, as his knowledge is vast and he is more than willing to share. For those interested in the disc he shared with us, as soon as I can figure out how to send it to the ones that are interested I will do so. Just let me know, and if you know how I can do it PM with instructions.
It was too hot to take many pics, but here are a few from the ones I took. Anyone else have any please share also.
Thanks again guys, a real good turn out. Foos
By the way, Jorge wins the furthest distance award (Mexico) (sorry there isn't one) but there were some other great distances that people traveled (Ark, 2 from OK, Witchita Falls, Tyler, etc.) so that only proves this hobby is alive and strong, and will continue to get better.


----------



## JasonJones (Apr 24, 2008)

By the way, Foos I left a couple CDs sitting on the AC unit. 

Also, does anyone remember what 2 frequencies Robert said are probably way to loud in all cars... I was thinking it was 200 and 2000, sound right?


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

foosman 100 said:


> and let people hear my car which they either seemed to enjoy, or were too polite to say otherwise.


I thought it sounded great! I think I was a little too hot to 'gush' with compliments at the time. Did I say it was hot? Good Lawd.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

had a great time  Good to meet all of you.....and thank foos and his better half for letting us borrow their home for a couple of hours to talk car audio..... 

also, special thanks to Mr. Robert Ables for coming out to help and give advice!!!!!!!!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

foosman 100 said:


> http://i197.photobuck[/QUOTE]
> 
> Looks like you guys are jackin my system :D


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> Looks like you guys are jackin my system


It does! And... you can actually see my car in that pic as well. I had nothing to show unfortunately. Next time fellas.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Definitely wanna give Foos and his wonderful wife many props for hosting such a great event!!! There were some terrific systems there and it really opened my eyes to some great ideas. I agree with AZN that this needs to be a regular thing. 
Foos yer car sounded world class and I will not BS you!!!! 
Maybe someday I can come by and use yer tools and get my system off the ground.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

jonnyanalog said:


> Definitely wanna give Foos and his wonderful wife many props for hosting such a great event!!! There were some terrific systems there and it really opened my eyes to some great ideas. I agree with AZN that this needs to be a regular thing.
> Foos yer car sounded world class and I will not BS you!!!!
> Maybe someday I can come by and use yer tools and get my system off the ground.


Better late than never, eh Jon?


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah no kidding!!!!


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

An off-topic question but to the appropriate audience.... does anyone local (DFW) want to share a roll of RAAM BXT? Cost would be *$66.84* into your hands for *31.25 square feet.*

If so, PM me.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

The new "3rd coast meet"

I will be at the next one.....however soon that should be.

Glad people got to see Chris's build up close and personal......no mater how simple of a design that it is.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Thanks Foos (and the better half with those brownies). It was great to hear your and doriters car, they sounded great. great to hear the spread from hillbillys budget system up to the full hybrid setups.

Thanks to everyone for letting me waste a bit of gas as I was listening, hopefully ill get the seats back into my car sometime this week...

And ItalynStylion, arent you the one jacking your system in that pic?


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

I can't wait until it cools down. A fall meet will be nice! We can actually work/tune on our cars or just hang around outside without risking an am-bu-lance ride.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

BlackSapphire said:


> I can't wait until it cools down. A fall meet will be nice! We can actually work/tune on our cars or just hang around outside without risking an am-bu-lance ride.


Get some hair on your chest man. Ain't nothing but a little heat!

Sorry, I didn't make it guys but I hope to next time.

Laters.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I want to thank Foos and the Misses for having us over. and that I really enjoyed getting to meet everyone and hear some others cars. i would def be up for another one as long as t he work schedule allows.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i made it home and didn't let any grass grow behind me either.

thanks foos and foos wifey. 

brea couldn't figure out what that smell was on me and looked at me like i had cheated on her

one common thing about the foos and jorge mobile was those hybrid drivers seem to have a "different" sonic signature. both cars sounded good in their own special way.

roberts tuning is really growing on me. being used to louder than normal tweets is taking the new tuning some getting used to. i'm hearing A LOT of stuff i've never heard before now that the midrange is more pronounced.

my favorite system of the meet was the italian. i'm already thinking about a triplet of those tangbang 6.5's


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> i made it home and didn't let any grass grow behind me either.
> 
> thanks foos and foos wifey.
> 
> ...




yeah, those 6.5s were nice.

were there any changes to your crossovers? Im curious as I have the ID mids to play with...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

el_chupo_ said:


> yeah, those 6.5s were nice.
> 
> were there any changes to your crossovers? Im curious as I have the ID mids to play with...


he simply dropped the hp on the mids down to 80hz at 12db vs the 100hz 12db they were on and dropped the sub down to 50hz 24db from the 80hz 24db it was on before. he also moved my cut in the upper midbass down to 250vs the 315hz i had cut. i'll have to look but the changes to the eq were minor. he just brought the tweets and sub down quite a bit but said my tweets were eq'd pretty good the time alignment was good too.

speaking of the system being jacked, that's me giving the italian a hand with it so i can put those lil subs in my truck


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Just made it home, sure was a great time today meeting a bunch of SQ oriented people, even in the heat time flew by, I still didn't get to hear everything or visit with everybody. Thanks to Foos and his wife for opening up their house to us and for cooking all that great food! 

Chi chi.....I'll have to catch up with you sometime cause I still wanna hear your car! I had more to do today so had to leave.....

I really gotta get something in my car now!


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

I regret not being able to hear Italyn's Lex as well as chi chi's Nissan. We just ran out of time.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i was able to hear all the systems except pauls p3 subs but i heard them from the outside a couple timeoh wait, did robert have anything in his ride?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome meet, guys.
It was great meeting you all and putting faces to you forum names.
Had a blast the entire weekend.
My only complain is that I had to drive Foos around all Saturday in that horrible Shelby of his.
Well, that and also that my wife and Foosman's wife went on a 15 hout shopping mission Saturday and now we are both broke.
It was also great to have Robert tune my car. All of you Dallas guys need to take advantage of him. He's a world class tuner and you have him right there in town.
Now I need to sleep.

Jorge.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

jorge you're one tough nut to spend all morn and most of the afternoon in the hot sun and then drive 600 miles back. seemed like my drive home took FOREVER until i crossed into my home state then everything went by fast did 75 the whole way but drank the hell out of gas compared to me coasting in on saturday22mpg vs about 18-19 (havn't filled up yet to calculate).


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I posted my pics in a new thread

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=499536#post499536


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

it's obvious the heat took its toll on me cuz i only pissed twice yesterday and just now did for the first time since topping off in arlington around 4:30


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> it's obvious the heat took its toll on me cuz i only pissed twice yesterday and just now did for the first time since topping off in arlington around 4:30



That is good to know billy.....YUK!


I vote for an October or March meet. Usually cool enough to hang outside for a bit.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> I regret not being able to hear Italyn's Lex as well as chi chi's Nissan. We just ran out of time.


+1 I wish I coulda heard those cars too!!!
YGPM btw....


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I didn't get to hear Italians car, but heard Chi Chi's (Damn He's big) and that car has real potential. I had suggested a set of enhancement tweets to raise the stage and I'll be damned if that isn't what Robert suggested. Maybe I am learning a little something along the way.
Diddn't heard less' civic either, but he is local and always trying to get together so I will have an opportunity soon I'm sure.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

no one got to hear the swetest car in the land though..... my MZ3 with its ultra trik stock GT system. =)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

chichi was def a super cool dude and when and if the world comes to an end i want him up front busting a path for us little guysthose subs in his car were something fierce on that 9.0 although they are only there for the "moods"those sls8's seemed to hold up the low-end just fine


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

We need to get the ball rolling on another one of these....I vote October before the holidays start to rear their ugly heads!


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

There's one that might interest a few people coming up for the CarPC group...I know a number of people here are interested in CarPCs....

I know you've already responded to that thread, but thought I would bring it up here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44880


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

No problem....I am very interested in that one.


----------

